# Popup Question



## Yankee in GA (May 20, 2010)

Greetings all, 
I've been a tent camper forever but lately, my wife has been hinting about getting a small popup camper.  She's angling for one with a porta-potty so she doesn't have to leave the tent in the middle of the night to pee.  I do like the concept of a popup but my main concern has to do with how much weight those beds can hold?  I'm a big boy myself (250lbs) so I was wondering if those sides would collapse with me on them?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2010)

Nah, you'll be fine.  They are sturdy.


----------



## Yankee in GA (May 20, 2010)

Thanks.......although now that means I'll probably have to start shopping for one.


----------



## scottypp (May 20, 2010)

I'm 235 or so..ours does fine- but do yourself a favor- get one that is a king/ queen ..or king/king for room to move...we bought one for the same reason.,,.a potty for my wife. 

lots of bargains on used ones out there--- the resale doesn't seem to be too strong on a used one,.,.


----------



## Oldstick (May 20, 2010)

Agree, probably OK, but the manufacturer or dealer should have info on the weight limits of the bunks and such.

Let's just say some friends (yeah that's it, some friends of ours ) a couple probably pushes over 350 with both and no problems whatsoever on a queen sized Coleman pop-up bed.  The queen bed end does have a total of 4 support braces due to the size of the bed, however.

Just don't forget to put the leveling feet down before climbing on the bed though.  Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Yankee in GA (May 21, 2010)

Very good, I'll try to remember the leveling feet.  Hopefully, I can get through one more year with the tent.  The good Lord must have blessed me with a strong bladder.  Once I crawl into the tent to sleep, I'm good till the AM.
Thanks again


----------



## 2789britt (May 21, 2010)

search the forum i bought a twelve foot hard body from a member off here for 250 and it has worked out great for me.


----------



## earl (May 23, 2010)

My kids just upgraded to one that has a propane or battery operated refrigerator, heat and air. It is sweet. Don't worry about the bed. I have pushed 300 with no problems .


----------



## Prorain (May 23, 2010)

I'm 270 and the wife ain't no dainty little thang either and we have no prob mine has support arms under it also 2 on each side.


----------



## strange diver (May 23, 2010)

You could put a porta potty in the tent, untill you find the right camper.  Coleman makes one that flushes and works very well.


----------



## westgaDAWGFAN (May 23, 2010)

I've had popups and have both the same problems that you have ( my size and wife that pees at night) the beds should be fine and the other might sound redneck but it works and wife loved me for it put a toilet seat on five gal. bucket,trash bag inside to empty in am. no worries bout plumbing and cheap.


----------



## letsgofishin62 (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't forget the cat litter in the bag.


----------



## leadchunker (Oct 12, 2010)

Check out PECO campers in Tucker, they have the specs of a variety of pop ups on their website.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Yankee in GA said:


> Greetings all,
> I've been a tent camper forever but lately, my wife has been hinting about getting a small popup camper. She's angling for one with a porta-potty so she doesn't have to leave the tent in the middle of the night to pee. I do like the concept of a popup but my main concern has to do with how much weight those beds can hold? I'm a big boy myself (250lbs) so I was wondering if those sides would collapse with me on them?


 
A Small popup with a portapotty doesn't exist that I know of, but there are lots of choices out there.

X2 on Peco's in Tucker. The are awesome folks to work with.


----------



## papasmurff (Oct 15, 2010)

take it from someone who has been there get one with the electric lift.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 18, 2010)

X3 on Peco Campers.No pressure and awesome folks to deal with


----------



## Yankee in GA (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advise all, since my wife and I just bought a house last month, we won't be making any big purchases for a while until we can get our reserves built back up.  Although from what everyone is telling me about never ending house projects, we'll probably have to put off the camper purchase.  Which is fine by me since I don't have any problems camping out of my tent.


----------



## centerc (Oct 19, 2010)

you can get a potr a pot at walmart for about 50$


----------

